# engine swop



## ttoups94 (Apr 2, 2015)

What would be a good motor too put on a 250 big red 3 wheeler frame?? Difficult rating 1 being easy 10 being hard


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

300 Honda 2wd motor. Difficulty......depends on how you look at it. The mainshaft and bevel gear need to be swapped on the motors, which requires splitting the case. You can try laying the motor on it's side and swaping them like that, but you'll be flirting with disaster. There is something else about it too that needs to be modified, I think the hole in the end of the shaft that the oil feed line goes into needs to be drilled larger? Other than that it will bolt right into the frame of the 250. This would open the door for further upgrades. The 300 motor is capable of over 500cc using a 350 top end and crank. All it takes is money and time.


----------

